# Baytril & yogurt?



## turkey (May 19, 2002)

Do you give yogurt to your pigeons while you are giving Baytril? Or after you give Baytril? Or what?

Julie


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I usually give my pigeons two days of pro-biotics after medicating. You can get it from a pigeon supply store or you can use people kind. It really gives them back the gut bacteria they need.


----------



## Marian (Feb 17, 2001)

Hi Julie,
I give live culture plain yogurt at the midpoint in time between his am and nighttime dose of meds. (antibiotics kill the beneficial bacteria in yogurt).
Marian


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

My vet said to use the organic kind(which is the one I use), it has more culture in it and it works much better than the normal kind.

Mary


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

We use Marian's program.

--Ray


----------



## Christina Coughlin (Dec 29, 2002)

My vet uses both western medacine and natural medacine together and has always made sure that the birds are on Probiotics BEFORE they get antibiotics of any kind. 

When birds are placed on antibiotics then their imune system is being "kicked" basicly and they become weaker in a sence as they try to work with this new object in their system. So I would say at least a few days before and on though to two weeks after you are finished with the baytril.

And yes, do use the Probiotics instead of yougurt if you can since birds are lactose intolerant. The yougurt is harder for a sick bird to digest but if you have to, then something is better than nothing, right?!

Christina


----------



## turkey (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by Christina Coughlin:
> *... So I would say at least a few days before and on though to two weeks after you are finished with the baytril....
> *


So, you would use a probiotic for two weeks immediately following the Baytril?

Julie


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

"...since birds are lactose intolerant."

I've heard the repeatedly--and read it--over the years. And yet, string cheese is a favorite of our parrots and our vet (an avian vet) says, "no problem".

What gives?

--Ray


----------



## Christina Coughlin (Dec 29, 2002)

Yes, give the probiotics for two weeks after the baytril but, if you can, try to use it while she is getting it too and that will help to increase her chances of not getting so weak while she is sick. 

I have always done it this way and the only times I have had to worry about a bird not eating when they are sick is if they came to me a sick bird and then I know something is really wrong. Though I do believe that I might be biased in my oppinion on Probiotics but I love this stuff and never run out of it. Gosh, it has even kept birds from dropping over a weekend so I could go to my vet and not use our doppey emergancy clinic.

And one more thing...

Yes, birds are lactose intolerant. One of my veterinarians is Dr. Erik Stauber, a professer of Avian Medacine at Washingtion State University Veterinary Teaching Hospital. He also runs the best Raptor Rehabilitaion facility in the country. He has studied Lactose intolerance in the avian species himself and has proven it to be true. I am also lactose intolerant so I know how it works and what it really can do to you if you have this problem.

In small amounts, cooked cheese is just fine and poses no problems. I can eat anything with cheese as long as it is cooked (no Ice cream for me with out two lactaid pills)or I break out, for birds, they get very bad gas.

Beacause of the way that birds are made they don't have the ability to get rid of gas like dogs, cats and people do and it can also create a blockage in the crop and intestines (if it gets that far). 

For birds, cheese and milk products don't actually serve any nutritional purpose, other things like fruits and veggies are best.









I am so sorry this was so long, I do hope that it helps though.

Christina


----------

